
Jack Ma and Elon Musk debate at the World AI Conference - tosh
https://www.facebook.com/bloombergbusiness/videos/484701878927313
======
gilesgate
YT link (in case you want to avoid FB):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ5w11Cm3gM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ5w11Cm3gM)

------
HNLurker2
Can't tell what was bigger: language barrier or cultural one?

